# Mouse Clothing????



## Mouse Girl

Recently i stumbled across a website selling clothing for mice and numerous other animals the site also has beds for mice made from fabric are these safe and what do you you think of dressing up mice???? they do however sell some fab looking agility equipment!

here's the site
http://www.marnasmenagerie.com/?action=Store&catid=11


----------



## SarahC

clothing is not for the good of the animal only for the human,ridiculous and unkind is my opinion.No objection to toys as long as the animal chooses to climb on them.I watched rabbit agility at the weekend and the rabbits were not enjoying it on the end of their harnesses.That's the first time I've watched it and the reluctant rabbits had to be sort of oofed over the jumps.Perhaps some enjoy it but not the ones I witnessed.Border collies and agility,yes.


----------



## jadeguppy

The agility setws look interesting. I have a student that trained his hamster on a large agility course and the hamster seemed to love it. If done through positive training, I think the mice would love it too. I actually bought my first mice for a training in my classroom as part of a psychology unit, but then my entire curriculum got changed and I've had to cancel the unit.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

i completely agree with SarahC its riduculous and pointless not to mention the stress the poor mousey goes through when being forced to put the clothing on. Why put clothing on mice when they have such beautiful coats?? tis very daft lol :lol:

Ive always fancied doing mouse agility, i have seen some vids on youtube and the mice seem to really enjoy doing it!! i wouldn't know where to start let alone have the patience i'd imagine it talkes a long time to train ur mouse to ring bells and put a ball through a hoop :roll: very clever


----------



## SarahY

Dear lord :shock:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Laigaie

Oh, gods! My dog wears sweaters in the winter, but I can't imagine putting clothes on mice! I would consider anything fabric other than felt probably not safe for your mice, in terms of bedding. They chew, and once they have those threads all over their cage... not so great. The agility stuff depends on how you train your animals, and I've seen both animals who loved and others who absolutely hated performing agility tasks. I think my favorite was an agility goldfish, but it's hard to tell if a goldfish likes or hates anything.


----------



## Rhasputin

I'm sure it's just for simple photos and things. I don't think people would put them on the mice and expect them to keep it on for very long. :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds

Hopefully its just photo props, with some of the daft people i know i can imagin it being the new childs toy, buy a mouse and some cloths and you kid has a living doll. Ive dressed up an guinea pig and rabbit in the past for a photo and i can say they did not enjoy the experance at all. Allthought that pirate had is cute.

There are a few hamster agerlity vids on youtube


----------



## CherryTree

This is pretty darn cute I must say! :lol: It would certainly be interesting (and very very time consuming) to do mouse agility. I know my border collie loves doing agility, but of course...a mouse is not a BC.

I say, if the mouse seems to enjoy doing it, then by all means let them. It could be a form of enrichment. As for the clothes...no no NO!


----------



## jadeguppy

That is a sweet video! Very cool!


----------



## SarahC

the video was good.Wonder how much work went into that.I don't think anyone would object to it.Gold medal for pooing to.


----------



## Mouse Girl

i totally agree that the clothes are wrong and the fabric beds seem unsafe however i may have a go at mouse agility firstly because i have absolutely nothing better to do at the moment and secondly because mousie is becoming a little porker :lol: !!!


----------



## Anubis

Insane!! they look ridiculous  How is a teeny mouse supposed to move about in that :evil:


----------



## mousie-lover86

clothing for mice what a daft idea ! 
as for the bedding and agility gear im all for tht i like my mousies not to be bored and to be cozy when there napping


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

oh, I rather liked the idea of clothing for my mice. On Show day the bucks would of course wear a tie and collar, polised shoes. The does would wear a ball gown of sorts. Sorry had some funny mush rooms 
for tea.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

Gary uv been told not to eat the mushrooms from ur garden! Only the supermarket ones are safe lol


----------



## Gill

It could only happen in America!


----------



## Laigaie

Only in America? I point you to a Slow Loris with a parasol, my friend:


----------



## Gill

I hate to point out the obvious, but Loris is NOT a mouse


----------



## Laigaie

Indeed it is not. My point was that people all over the world really enjoy anthropomorphising animals by giving them human clothing or accessories. I believe the Loris in the video is from Russia, though I could remember incorrectly.


----------



## Gill

Regretfully, it is down to the circus mentality. Some people actually enjoy seeing animals dressed up & performing silly tricks. In Loris' case, it looked more like an article he had adopted as a favourite toy. At least they hadn't tried putting him in a mac & souwester!


----------

